# A blog to inform and encourage the Reformed.



## Ulster Puritan (Feb 16, 2012)

I would like to introduce this blog that I have been running for some time. It is The Reformd Reader.

I hope some of you can take time to visit and recommend to other people. It was created to spread reformed thought and literature to young and old alike. I am trying to update it in accordance with the biggest interest of those who visit. That interest is mostly on Reformed ebooks and apps. So along with the use of 'the tree' I hope to give more and more help in guiding the Lord's people to be digitally Reformed too.

I am very open to receiving help from other bloggers and Christians who can help out with the development of the blog. I don't always have time to review books probably etc.


----------



## Somerset (Feb 16, 2012)

Excellent book reviews, thanks for the link.


----------



## Andres (Feb 16, 2012)

I like that app section, but I think it's lacking quite a bit.


----------



## Ulster Puritan (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Andres,

I have just started a page dedicated to listing and categorizing apps. Before, when i did posts on Reformed Christian apps and featured some in particular, there was a really good response! So it is a work in progress, please bear with me.


----------



## Andres (Feb 16, 2012)

Ulster Puritan said:


> Hi Andres,
> 
> I have just started a page dedicated to listing and categorizing apps. Before, when i did posts on Reformed Christian apps and featured some in particular, there was a really good response! So it is a work in progress, please bear with me.



Certainly friend. My apologies if I were overly critical.


----------



## Ulster Puritan (Feb 17, 2012)

Andres said:


> Ulster Puritan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andres,
> ...



Your criticism was fair. But, I have the app page updated! http://www.reformedreader.net/p/apps.html


----------



## Andres (Feb 17, 2012)

Ulster Puritan said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Ulster Puritan said:
> ...



Thanks! I was not aware of some of those apps, so I appreciate you sharing them!


----------



## Ulster Puritan (Feb 23, 2012)

There is a new post on my blog that I feel can be helpful for all those who use social networks and smartphones. This may be one for you and also think of your children. 

As far as technology is concerned, I feel that these areas are neglected in the reading and propagation of the Word. There seems to be so much time for other kinds of interaction that I feel there is a great need for the sanctifying influence of the Word!

Pay it a visit and recommend to others if you feel it could be of benefit.


----------

